# Gios Compact Pro



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought I'd share these pictures of my girlfriend's Gios.

Someone was asking on another thread about Gios. The bike does have a very good ride quality, and for the price it's hard to beat. The other thing is that they did me the full chrome stays as a special factory order no problem. Now try to get one of the bigger boys to do that - no chance. Only took them about six weeks too.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Nice, but she needs a white seat.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109859&highlight=stupa


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice! Which model is that?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*That ITM fork...*

...is a good fork.


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

Where did you get your Compact pro?
Was it more for the full chrome stays?

Thanks


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Chrome Stays*

I got it made direct by the factory. I think it may have been a few quid more but well worth it.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I rode a Gios Compact Pro for about 3 years. I loved it, but the geometry is on the "tight" side -- very steep angles (74) and short chain stays (which are adjustable, however). I ended up selling mine because the size was too small for me. It rode very nice but was very quick steering.

If you live in the US, the sole Gios distributor here is Excel Sports in Colorado. I bought mine from Excel and they were great to work with.

The quality of finish -- paint, chrome and decals -- is incredible on these frames. After 3 years and 10,000+ miles, my frame didn't have a single paint chip or any rust.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I've been avoiding this thread...the Gios lust begins again.  Your GF has a nice bike.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*Gios are beauts*

On my short list of lusted for bikes!


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow. That's a proper set up. Your GF must be fast... :thumbsup:


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Nice, but she needs a white seat.


Great looking ride. I own a Gios too, but don't wish to steal your thunder, so I won't post a pic 

Ditto on the white seat. I have white Regal on mine.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Sweet, love it. 48 or 49 cm? Do you happen to have the dimensions?


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

From memory it's 51 or 52 c-t.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

nenad said:


> Great looking ride. I own a Gios too, but don't wish to steal your thunder, so I won't post a pic
> 
> Ditto on the white seat. I have white Regal on mine.


Post away. I used to have a white Regal and a white ROlls on it. It's migrated to my fixie.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Post away. I used to have a white Regal and a white ROlls on it. It's migrated to my fixie.


I will, but I need a good digital camera, the one on my phone sux. When I have some quality pix I'll let every1 know.


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

We don't care....we just want to see more Gios....post away!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I love my Compact Pro. It's my favorite bike. I like the chrome stays. What she really needs is a chrome fork!


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

853 said:


> We don't care....we just want to see more Gios....post away!


Ok, this is the only decent picture I have for now. This is what the bike looked like when I bought it. It now has a white Regal and (plz, don't bash me for this) Ksyrium SL wheels which I think look great on this bike (because they are silver).

Will post more when I get the digital camera I promise


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

deleted


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

ok, here's two more. The pictures were taken by a previous owner, and this is what the bike looked like originally in 1990.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

That's very nice! I wasn't aware that they dated back that far, I think the first one I saw here was 1995 or so, and other than Kate's I rekon that's the only other one I've seen in the flesh in the UK.

Is that an Oria tubing sticker that's on the frame?


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

mj3200 said:


> That's very nice! I wasn't aware that they dated back that far, I think the first one I saw here was 1995 or so, and other than Kate's I rekon that's the only other one I've seen in the flesh in the UK.
> 
> Is that an Oria tubing sticker that's on the frame?


Gios Compact definitely dates back to 1987 and was used as a bike for their 40th anniversary. It was first built from Columbus SL, then SLX, then (yes, you are correct) Oria RANF (the only info I have found on this tubing is that it is spiral (rifle) butted) and later on from Dedacciai tubing.

For the record, mine rides better than a few carbon and alu/carbon bikes I've owned. I love it, it will never leave my stable.

Below are some shots of the 40th anniversary I've found on the Internet.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's the Compact Pro with chrome fork, gios slr saddle, chorus, centaur shifters and record open pro wheels.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's the Megalite fixed gear. ENO/open pro rear; Harris Cyclery hub/open pro front; gios slr saddle, sugino crankset, 48/18


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

Say Dave, is Megalite steel ? When was it made? I know nothing of this frame...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

The megalite is a steel frame, cheaper made than the cp. I'll look later but I'm pretty sure it's the same brand steel as the cp - Deddacci or whatever it is - rides great. No adjustable rear dropouts, but they are semi-horizontal. I bought this frame from excel sports boulder about 10 or so years ago I think. Turns out this is a duplicate post from a couple of days ago - I apologize for my memory!


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your Gios' everyone.

Now there's a bike you know isn't sub-contracted to the far east.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

mj3200 said:


> Thanks for sharing your Gios' everyone.
> 
> Now there's a bike you know isn't sub-contracted to the far east.


definitely think they are a very under-rated marque. though i've been seeing some of their vintage stuff really rise in prices on ebay recently. my gioses are definitely keepers.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

moschika said:


> definitely think they are a very under-rated marque. though i've been seeing some of their vintage stuff really rise in prices on ebay recently. my gioses are definitely keepers.


Yes, and do us all a favor and post some pics here, too!


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

nenad said:


> Yes, and do us all a favor and post some pics here, too!


Here's my thread :thumbsup: 
my Gios

i did find a white/chrome REG bottle cage and vintage Gios bottle to go with it after these were taken.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

David Loving said:


> Here's the Megalite fixed gear. ENO/open pro rear; Harris Cyclery hub/open pro front; gios slr saddle, sugino crankset, 48/18




nice gios!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Moschika, that's a beautiful bike! and Nenad, I found a sticker on the megalite that said "european made" leading me to think somebody in eastern europe welded the frame together. Great fixed gear bike.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

Dave, that sticker (if I remember it correctly as I've seen it on few other bikes) implies EU, not all of Europe. Regardless, I find it amusing we are all super stoked about our blue bikes.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Is this where my bike photo goes?*

.....


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

T-shirt that's a beauty. That looks like a late model, but with sorta 1990 Chorus brakes - am I right?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I love my Compact Pro. I have it dialed in and ready for some centuries this year.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

mj3200 said:


> T-shirt that's a beauty. That looks like a late model, but with sorta 1990 Chorus brakes - am I right?


mj3200,

Yea, they're Athena - Chorus.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

T-shirt said:


> mj3200,
> 
> Yea, they're Athena - Chorus.


Those are Athena, and the ones below are Chorus.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

nenad said:


> Those are Athena, and the ones below are Chorus.


Sweet brakes those Chorus. I just picked some up for the 753 Peugeot I'm re-building, and to be honest I didn't know the difference between the two 'till I saw it there.

Thanks.


----------



## kruk73 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Gios Compact Pro 52*

Anyone know what the detailed Geometry is on the newer Compact Pro in a size 52.
i.e.: the HT angle and HT length. Also, can the Rear drop out be adjusted rearward? Thanks


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

kruk73 said:


> Anyone know what the detailed Geometry is on the newer Compact Pro in a size 52.
> i.e.: the HT angle and HT length. Also, can the Rear drop out be adjusted rearward? Thanks


If head tube for my size 58 Gios is 16 cm, then I would think for size 52 it would be 10 cm.

Angle should be 74 degrees.

Dropouts are adjustable rearward (not really sure what you are asking here...)


----------

